#ubuntu-cl 2013-02-04
<sortega> buenos dias arvaro pedro_
<pedro_> buenos dias sortega !
<pedro_> como va?
<sortega> uta peleando con el server wn
<sortega> este wn espera a que me vaya a la casa y le da la wea
<sortega> y tu como estas?
<pedro_> hahaha
<pedro_> bien bien, esperando que se haga corta la semana :-)
<sortega> oye pedro_ entonces para este sabado la cosa?
<pedro_> no se pos, si hay quorum demas
<arvaro> hola
<pedro_> sortega: cuantos has matado de facebook?
<sortega> uno hasta ahora
<sortega> alguien aca ha tenido problemas con nvstor?
<pedro_> nope
<pedro_> pa que te comprai nvidia pos
<sortega> yo no compre wn
<sortega> esta wea estaba cuando llegue
<sortega> jajajajaja
<l4ncelot> hi!
<pedro_> hola l4ncelot
<l4ncelot> alguien ira al evento del 9?
<sortega> al dia del usuario?
<l4ncelot> sortega si al dia del usuario
<c3959> hola buen dia!!
<l4ncelot> hi!
<l4ncelot> q tal?
 * l4ncelot_ probando irssi
<l4ncelot> alguien de aqui juega ajedrez en los servers de FICS?
<c3959> l4ncelot: que son los servers FICS?
<l4ncelot> son servidores free para jugar ajedrez
<l4ncelot> pychess una aplicacion para conectarse a esos servidores
<c3959> hmm... interesante!
<pedro_> hello njin
<njin> pedro_ hallo
#ubuntu-cl 2013-02-05
<zeus> arvaro: dile al pedro que se conecte please
<zeus> !
<zeus> buen dia!
<sortega> buenos dias arvaro pedro_
<pedro_> holas sortega , como va?
<sortega> pedro_, bien y tu?
<arvaro> hola todos
<sortega> como estas?
<arvaro> bien
<arvaro> con sueño
<pedro_> sortega: biento :-)
<c3959> hola buen dia!
 * l4ncelot watching anime
#ubuntu-cl 2013-02-06
<sortega> buenos dias arvaro pedro_
<fefa> hola buenos dias
<pedro_> holas sortega fefa
<fefa_> me desconecto esta cosa:p
<c3959> hola buen dia!!
<JimmyJazz> Holas!!
<pedro_> hola hola
<arvaro> wuena danielgc !!!
#ubuntu-cl 2013-02-07
<c3959> hola buen dia!!
<pedro_> hololas
<fefa_> esta como apagado el canal
<fefa_> :p
<l4ncelot> hi!
#ubuntu-cl 2013-02-08
<coker89> hola
<coker89> saludos
<c3959> hola buen dia!!
<fefa_> buenas
<magicdrums> buenasa!
<BlouBlou> m4v: Por los años de los años te guardaré rencor, maldito lisiado cerebral; tu colega erUSUL está más muerto que tu vida social
<magicdrums> WoW!
<magicdrums> que paso alli... (?)
<magicdrums> hola pedro_ !!!
<pedro_> hola magicdrums , tanto tiempo! como va?
<l4ncelot> hi!
<c3959> l4ncelot: hola!
<l4ncelot> q tal?
<magicdrums> ups bien pedro_
<magicdrums> aqui puro workeando y tu??
<magicdrums> como esta la vida en groupon???
 * l4ncelot bajando juegos para M.A.M.E
<novato_linux69> hola
<novato_linux69> alguien me podria ayudar plz?
<novato_linux69> tengo un problema con ubuntu =(
#ubuntu-cl 2016-02-10
<manjaroi3> Hola?
#ubuntu-cl 2017-02-09
<caravena> Hola Zeus
<caravena> zeus
<caravena> ¿Como estás zeus?
#ubuntu-cl 2019-02-10
<xubuntu39w> Hola
<xubuntu39w> Hay alguien? Tengo problemas con xubuntu, creo q no reconoce mi tarjeta WiFi.
